# Port Request : Espresso Rom



## Salled (Jul 21, 2011)

Would anyone be willing to port the Espresso Rom from the Fascinate?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1277217

It looks like a great Rom! I would love to see it on the Mesmerize.

Thanks!


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

really (an no im not trying to insult someone) the espresso rom is cm7, with a theme and random market apks stuffed into an aosp rom

which market apks shouldnt be in an aosp rom (cuz then it aint source built) and there have been numerous issues with the rom (read the xda thread)

but w/e


----------



## CHANGiism (Aug 9, 2011)

not trying to insult the guy but take a look at some of the questions he poses on Glitch thread. I am not sure he knows how to decipher what goes on devs' github. He never posts his source so I doubt anything he does is internal. Market apks, memkiller, gps tweaks, and theme are pretty much all that's added to that rom


----------



## suppliesidejesus (Jul 4, 2011)

pcpark87 said:


> not trying to insult the guy but take a look at some of the questions he poses on Glitch thread. I am not sure he knows how to decipher what goes on devs' github. He never posts his source so I doubt anything he does is internal. Market apks, memkiller, gps tweaks, and theme are pretty much all that's added to that rom


And the GPS tweaks aren't even needed anymore because jt1134 fixed the GPS service in AOSP kernels for i500.


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

suppliesidejesus said:


> And the GPS tweaks aren't even needed anymore because jt1134 fixed the GPS service in AOSP kernels for i500.


Where can I get this fixed kernel? I badly need it as i'm going nuts manually setting file permissions after every reboot


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

Comes with all of the latest CM7 nightlies, all the way back to the stable release I believe?


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

JoshDB said:


> Comes with all of the latest CM7 nightlies, all the way back to the stable release I believe?


I think it starts with nightly 82 or 83 actually

Sent from my Fascinate on CM 7.1 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

developer section is for releases only, not requests. moved to general.


----------

